# Asian Blue chickens?



## Guest (Feb 19, 2015)

Has anyone ever heard of these?

http://www.efowl.com/Asia_Blue_Chickens_p/706-1004.htm


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Has anyone ever heard of these?
> 
> http://www.efowl.com/Asia_Blue_Chickens_p/706-1004.htm


 
Never heard of them, but as you know---they are just a crossed up breed---some one/ some place came up with. They sound Good but at this time I feel they would still fall under the Whatchamacallit breed to most. Probably like a sex-link---can not be reproduced from off spring. What you think?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I think I got a new breed too----I bought a dozen eggs from the Auction a few months back-----Black Cochin's-----only 2 good eggs at lock-down and 2 hatched----Male and female. Its about time for her to start laying. I do not have a picture but they look JUST Like Black Jersey Giants----tall, comb looks the same, head shape the same, color is the same-----if I was to get a razor and shave the feathers off their tall legs----you could pass them as giants. I think a rooster Jumped the fence! I got 6 months in raising what I don't have??


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

If you google that breed you come up with nothing but their site.
And in the description it says 'mixed breeds'.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, somebody reinvented the black java. Looks about as Asian as the Javas look Javanese, too. Only as rare as the next batch of mixed up chickens that somebody dreams up a name for.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a very (as big as my biggest jersey giant) large orange rooster that came from a black jersey giant and buff orpington hen. If I were to breed him to a buff orpington hen what would I get? or if I breed him to a black , white,or blue jersey giant what would I get. might be interesting to breed him to one hen of each color and see what I would get.

FireMAn jersey giants have yellow soles of the feet.


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

I've got it! I have a Black Langshan rooster that makes HUGE mixed breed chicks. Im going to start offering up "Barred Rockshans". They are bigger than BR and their feathers are a little more ornamental looking also. I think if we all put our heads together we could start our own "rare breed" hatchery, lol.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

That has been the basis for the chicken breeding business for a long time. Buy some mixed up chickens, name them after their port of origin or entry, rake in the dough. People will gladly give all of their mixed breeds the axe to get some of the new "Main Street Post Office Reds."


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2015)

barnbilder said:


> That has been the basis for the chicken breeding business for a long time. Buy some mixed up chickens, name them after their port of origin or entry, rake in the dough. People will gladly give all of their mixed breeds the axe to get some of the new "Main Street Post Office Reds."


Fun Fact of the Day:

When leghorns were first imported from Italy in the mid 1800's, not only were white eggs a novelty, but hens laying 150 eggs a year was unheard of!

The leghorn craze took over the chicken world in the United States, and farmers would practically hock their farms trying to raise $100 to buy a leghorn rooster.

Of course nowadays leghorns have been improved until they lay more than 300 eggs a year, and the roosters are worthless.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Every year there is a popular breed or color of chickens. Every one will be paying top dollar for them and raising as many as possible. Next year they will be the same price as the ordinary chicken.
Sort of like the pyramid scheme. Only a few of the first will make money. The rest will loose.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2015)

pancho said:


> Every year there is a popular breed or color of chickens. Every one will be paying top dollar for them and raising as many as possible. Next year they will be the same price as the ordinary chicken.
> Sort of like the pyramid scheme. Only a few of the first will make money. The rest will loose.


That's been going on since the ancient Egyptian and Greek civilizations. Not just with chickens, of course, but every sort of animal you can think of.

In this country, Boer Goats and Emus are recent examples, but a bit further back in United States history, it's been blue budgies (the first pair sold for $5000), Silver Foxes, Hereford cattle, and many more. 

And it will continue as long as civilization stands.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

ladycat said:


> That's been going on since the ancient Egyptian and Greek civilizations. Not just with chickens, of course, but every sort of animal you can think of.
> 
> In this country, Boer Goats and Emus are recent examples, but a bit further back in United States history, it's been blue budgies (the first pair sold for $5000), Silver Foxes, Hereford cattle, and many more.
> 
> *And it will continue as long as civilization stands*.


TrueDat!! .....and not just with animals but just about any 'product' someone thinks up to market as the latest and greatest thing that just everyone NEEDS to have right now.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

aart said:


> TrueDat!! .....and not just with animals but just about any 'product' someone thinks up to market as the latest and greatest thing that just everyone NEEDS to have right now.


 
True-----a year ago a Grown Male white creasted black polish hit the Auction block----there was some "new" into chicken people there whom had never seen one----he sold for $82.50------Now, They are regular chickens---selling less than a good laying hen most of the time.

Impulse Buying has Made Many Rich----You get something new---everyone Thinks they Just Got to own it-----Even though after they get it---the fad wears out. Having bought Many Storage Units-----Alot had Many TV Items That People Just Had to Have-----Anyone Need a Show-time Rotisserie for example?? LOL


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Around here the jubilee or calico colored chickens are selling for up to $300-$500 a pair. Not any different than other chickens of the same breed that sell for $30-$40 a pair. Just the color.


----------

